# looking for wood........osage orange.



## cougareagle (Jun 20, 2010)

I am desperately looking for various cuts of wood from the osage orange. I use it in crafting, carving and, hopefully, turning.

I would like to start a woodworking club centered around junior high and high school students. I'm doing this in the hope of giving them something to do that is NOT electronic nor drug centered. I worry greatly about our youth today, and feel the need to help them find something to do with their time.

I live in southern Mississippi (KatrinaVille, oil spill zone), and it doesn't grow this far south. I have attempted to contact the extension offices in those counties where it does grow, but have received NO information from them. Lovely.

I also use the branches for walking sticks and canes (which I donate) for the needy. I've even embedded turquoise in them. Very beautiful!

Could someone help me locate some wood from the osage orange? Please help me find some! It's so pretty! 

Actually, ANY wood with gorgeous grain would be appreciated! 

Thanks for help, in advance.........


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 20, 2010)

Cougar,

Good ta have ya here, and spoiling those kids properly down there.

As luck would have it, one of our members from Kalamazoo is on a similar mission, but with teaching kids about Forrest to lumber.

I would be too cool if you guys got together on a Tree to Longbow or other project.

Kids need slivers, blisters, and calluses to keep thier brains from rotting.

I'll be cutting some Hedge this fall.

Stick around and remind me.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## GnawDog (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got a 1000lb piece for ya here in Chattanooga. Just come and get it!
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r310/CarvingApprentice/OsageII111308.jpg
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r310/CarvingApprentice/Osage111308.jpg


----------



## whitedogone (Jun 21, 2010)

I've got about 2 miles worth on the farms....help yourself.


----------



## cougareagle (Jun 22, 2010)

*Hi!*

You replied to my message, and I thank you LOADS!!

Could you tell me where you are?


----------



## cougareagle (Jun 22, 2010)

Whoa!!! I'm not.........I have a trailer, but that one huge hunk may be more than I could handle! Dang! Must have been part of a NICE tree! Of course, "nice" is relative, I suppose. That's a LOT of tree!

I'm not sure how I would load that size! And you are LOTS closer to me than Illinois. By chance, is there some smaller pieces? Branches? Smaller slabs, chunks, masses, etc?? I could do the thousand pounds, but I'm wondering about moving one giant piece! Would make some very nice table tops!

When was this piece cut? 

I've not been in Chattanooga forever! That would make for a great trip!


----------



## whitedogone (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep, Illinois is a ways. I'm sure you can find some quite a bit farther south that someone would just love to get rid of. Just remember that the farther north you get it the better it will be for some uses. I sure can't see traveling 500+ miles for it. But, we just bulldoze it into massive piles and burn it here.


----------



## cougareagle (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not having much good luck with my quest, and it's a bit discouraging. I can't get any help in locating this through the county extensions. Frustrating.

I'd like to go to Illinois, again. It has so many amazing things to see! Yes, 500 miles is a good stretch, but I'd really like to find some osage orange. 

Funny, in Missouri there is black walnut all over the place, yet people don't consider that a nuisance. I planted a little seedling about 10 years ago, and the flippin' thing has grown to about 24" tall. Go figure!

Where in Illinois are you?


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 28, 2010)

why osage?use local wood,teach kids about what grows around them and what can be done with it.


----------



## cougareagle (Jun 30, 2010)

I do have multiple choices from the local area, including pecan, red oak, tupelo gum, etc. osage orange is MY favorite, so I'd like to be able to share it.......did you say you were in Illinois? Which part, may I ask?


----------



## cougareagle (Jun 30, 2010)

oops! i see now! georgia! bet it grows there, too!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 8, 2010)

There is a BUNCH of Osage orange (I call it Hedge) in middle Missouri, very pretty wood.. and just about as strong as steel! I actually know where a track of Hedge is theres prolly 100 logs there.. big ones too! its over by where Laura Ingles Wilder used to live!


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 8, 2010)

its around ,mostly i see in in the south western part of the state on old farm land and borders. it has nice grain and color , though it is a bugger on saw chains , actually on anything used to work it! it makes real nice strikers for turkey calls and lids for box calls. turns real easy for being as hard as it is. good luck on your venture ,those kids are lucky to have someone willing to show them thing like this.


----------



## stephaniemulder (May 31, 2011)

Did you find you osage orange? I also am looking for 6 pieces for walking sticks for my group of WEEBELOS Scouts here in Florida. 

Being from Indiana originally I love Osage Orange especially the fruit that we used to keep spiders out of the house and garage every winter. We had to keep our supply location a secret or there would be no fruit left. 

Thanks for any help you can give me in locating some.


----------

